# Rubrikat > Pyetni psikologun >  Somnambulizmi (Sjellja e Crregullt Gjate Gjumit)

## mashkull

Nik e di ndoshta jam gabim ne gjetjen e emrit te kesaj semundje po behet fjale per levizjet apo veprimet qe mund te kete dikush ne gjume dhe nganjehere teper te theksuare mund te ngrihet nga shtrati mund te hece neper shtepi etj 
nese do kishte mundesi psikologu i forumit si mund ta shpjegonte kete, cilat jane shkaqet  qe cojne ne kete semundje dhe a mund te sherohet nese po atehere cili eshte sherimi 
falemderit per sherbimet tuaja

----------


## helene

Sonambulizmi

 Ecja ne gjume eshte shume me frekuente sesa mendohet.Ndryshe nga sa eshte menduar me perpara, nje sonambul nuk arrin te evitoje pengesat gjate ecjes se tij, por perkundrazi eshte shume konfuz,kontolli i trupit eshte shume i limituar, ben gjestet normale te jetes se perditshme si te vishet, apo te lahet po levizjet jane te pakoordinuara, te sigurta prej reflekseve vetem ne ambiente te njohura si psh .Shikimi dhe degjimi jane vetem pjeserisht te aktivizuar, dhe rrokjet e mundshme qe mund te thuhen jane a lidhje dhe nuk arrihet te behet nje fjali e plote. 
Nga statistika eshte pare qe 1 femiije ne 3 vuan nga ky fenomen, vihet re me shume ne moshen nga 5 deri ne 12 vjeç dhe problemi zakonisht zhduket me rritjen.
 Arsyet jane akoma te panjohura, ndoshta te lidhura me çrregullime te mekanizmave gjume-zgjim.Sonambulizmi eshte i lidhur me moshen 5-12 vjeç sepse ne kete moshe arrihet cilesia me e mire e gjumit dhe ka nje pike rizgjimi me te larte. Disa mbeshtesin karakterin gjenetik te sonambulilzmit,sepse eshte vene re qe ne 80% te rasteve ka pasur episode te ngjashme ne familjare.
 Sonambulizmi te te rriturit eshte i lidhur me konsumimin e alkoolit, qe ndryshon raportin gjume-zgjim,ose orare gjumi te çrregullta pasoje e ppunes me turne psh qe ben te pamundur fjetjen me orar te ekuilibruar.
Disa patologji mund te shkaktojne kete shqetesim te gjumit: emikrania, krizat epileptike, Alzheimer dhe degradimi i plakjes. Ne dy rastet e fundit perosni qe ecen gjate nates nuk eshte ne gjume si sonambulet tipik, por eshte i zgjuar dhe ne nje gjendje konfuzioni dhe çorientimi ne te cilat gjendet per shkak te patologjise.

----------


## helene

çdo episod mund te zgjase nga disa minuta deri gjysem ore dhe zakonisht ne fillim thjesht ulen ne krevat duke bere gjestet qe zakonisht behen me sy te hapur.Ne fillim te çdo episodi ka nje kalim te menjehershem nga stadi i gjumit te thelle REM ne nje stad zgjimi joreal.Gjate kesaj faze ka nje rritje te aktivitetit fizik, levizjeve te trupit dhe riperteritje te aktivitetit muskular. E gjithe kjo per shkak te nje ipereksitimi te trurit qe mban aktive mekanizmat e zgjimit dhe te gjumit duke shkaktuar nje zgjime te rreme.
 Sipas disa studiuesve sonambulizmi mund te konsiderohet nje forme e lehte epilepsie qe prek zona te trurit qe nuk shkaktojne simptoma te dukshme klinike.Por elektroencefalogramat e te dyjave jane krejt te ndryshme.
  Kush vuan nga sonambulizmi duhet te evitoje te fleje ne orare te çrregullta,lodhjet e teperta, te qetesohet per te shkarkuar tensionin para se te shtrihet per gjume dhe nese eshte e mundur te evitoje punet qe kerkojne turne nate. Persa i perket terapise, per te rriturit perdoren mjekime per gjume,ndersa per femijet preferohet psikoterapia dhe evitohet trajtimi me ilaçe. keshilla qe mund ti jepet nje njeriu qe jeton me sonambul eshte te mos tentooje ta kundershtoje,por ta qetesoje ti jape siguri dhe mundesisht ta ktheje ne krevat.Kur te zgjohet s'do kujtoje asgje nga sa ka ndodhur por maksimumi do kete ndjesine qe s'ka fjetur mire.

----------


## Mina

Vellai i nje shoqes time zgjohej shpesh naten dhe kryente veprime te cuditshme. Kur shoqja jone na tregonte mbeteshim pa fjale dhe nuk ishim ne gjendje te konceptonim kete veprim. E ema vendoste peceta te lagura me uje neper dorezat e dyerve dhe te dritareve, dhe legene metalike qe te shkaktonin zhurme me qellim qe te zgjohej. 
***
Telepatia ka te beje me tjeter fenomen dhe nuk ka lidhje me kete qe diskutohet. Telepatia eshte ndjesia e perftuar nga shqisa e gjashte ose komunikimi nepermjet biorrymave.

----------


## BvizioN

Une nuk njoh ndonje njeri qe vuan nga semundje e tille po me ka rastisur te shikoj nje!

3 vite me pare punoja security ne nje CCTV (Closed Circuit Television) tek nje pallat 8 katesh me kamera te instaluara ne te gjitha katet,ashensoret dhe korridoret.

Pothuajse pas ores 2 te nates nga monitoret shikoj nje njeri lakuriq fare qe zbret shkallet nga kati i 8 deri ne katin e pare dhe pastaj ngjitet perseri siper nga shkallet pa e perdorur fare ashensorin.U qudita per dy gjera ! 1)pse lakuriq dhe pse nje rruge pa qellim-thjesht zbritje dhe ngjitje!

I tregova te nesermen kujdestarit te pallatit,i tregova dhe filmimin!
Kujdestari tha "eshte sleepwalker" dhe ka qene ne gjume gjat gjith momentit.Po ta pyesesh ai nuk ka memorie fare per nje veprim te tille.

Lakuriq!?!? Ashtu sikur ka qene ne krevat  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Mina

Thone per sonambulat qe kane ekuiliber te jashtezakonshem, mund te ecin edhe neper nje tel! ...nuk di se sa e vertete eshte.

----------


## helene

Mina mesa lexova une , ashtu dhe si shef po te lexosh me lart, thuhet qe njeriu gjate episodeve te sonambulizmit eshte shume konfuz dhe i pazoti te orientohet ne ambjent jofamiljar, madje ishte enkas per pergenjeshtrim te kesaj qe eshte ne gjendje te evitoje pengesa apo te mbaje ekuiliber.

----------


## mashkull

te falenderoj helene per informacionin qe derguat ne lidhje me kete teme po nese do ishte e mundur a mund te me tregoni me detajisht si mund te devijohjet dhe te sherohet sonambulizmi gjithashtuy permendet se per te riturit perdoren ilace a kini informacion me te gjere per keto ilace falemderit

----------


## StormAngel

C`eshte puna per ato qe vetem flasin ne gjume?
Dmth nuk ecin neper dhome, apo ti zej gjumi ne banjo e gjetiu...por vetem flasin ne gjume. Ka ndonje sqarim per kete?  :buzeqeshje: 
Falemnderit

----------


## helene

Mashkull , baza e ilaçeve qe perdoren per gjume quhet *Benzodiazepine*
 ndersa emrat e ilaçeve jane te ndryshme sipas ndermarjeve farmaceutike qe i prodhojne.
 Kohet e fundit jane zbuluar dhe dy te tjera *Zolpidem* dhe *Zaleplon*, keto te fundit me me pak efekte anesore se e para dhe nje veprim me natyral.
 Sidoqofte para se te marre keto dikush duhet te keshillohet me mjeket pasi mund edhe te reagojne me kura te tjera qe mund te jete duke perdorur.

----------


## helene

> Eshte i vertetuar ky lloj komunikimi?


Une s'kam pare te jete krejt i vertetuar po as krejtesisht i hedhur poshte.Truri yne leshon vale elektromangetike dhe kjo dihet, sesa eshte aftesia per ti kapur e nje truri tjeter dhe elaboruar s'di te jete provuar apo "vulosur" shkencerisht.

----------


## helene

> C`eshte puna per ato qe vetem flasin ne gjume?
> Dmth nuk ecin neper dhome, apo ti zej gjumi ne banjo e gjetiu...por vetem flasin ne gjume. Ka ndonje sqarim per kete? 
> Falemnderit


 Gjumi eshte i ndare ne disa faza.Kur nje njeri fle elektroencefalograma e tij brenda 30-45 min tregon 4 stade te njepasnjeshme.pas gati 90 minutave qe nga momenti qe njeriu bie ne gjume:
 -EEG eshte e pasinkronizuar dhe temperatura e trupit rritet.
 -Rritje e rrahjeve te zemres dhe tensionit,frymemarrja behet e shpeshte dhe e parregullte.
 -muskujt relaksohen perveç muskujve te syve.
 Kjo faze e gjumit quhet REM  rapid eyes movement , dmth gjume me levizje sysh te shpejta , sepse kjo eshte karakteristika e kesaj faze.Eshte faza ne te cilen shifen endrrat,faza e gjumit te thelle.
  Problemet  e gjumit  :
-disonnia -ne te cilat verifikohet nje ndryshim i ritmeve te gjumit, cilesise dhe kohezgjatjes,ketu hyjne pagjumesite per shkaqe te ndryshme.
-parasonnia- qe karakterizohet nga veprime anormale ose fiziopatologjike qe shfaqen gjate gjumit.
-shqetesime te tjera qe lidhen me semundje neuropatologjike, psikopatologjike ose semundje te tjera.

 Problemi per te cilin ti pyet hyn te Parasonite:
-probleme me rizgjimin psh rizgjim ne gjendje konfuze,sonambulizmi ose pavor nocturnus-zgjimi i menjehershem me nje ulerime ose qarje.
-probleme ne kalimin gjume-zgjim , psh levizje ritmike ne gjume, ose e folura ne gjume(sonnilokuio) ose kontraktime te muskujve.
-mund te jene te lidhura me REM psh endrrat e keqija
-ose forma te tjera.
 Te gjitha keto forma nuk jane me patjeter te lidhura me nje semundje.

 storm shpresoj te mjaftoje kaq :buzeqeshje:

----------


## MisCongeniality

Helene ka te drejte. Somnambulizmi ndodh gjate fazes 3 dhe 4 (gjumi i thelle) i Non Rem Sleep (NREM = gjumi gjate te cilit truri eshte inaktiv por trupi=muskujt jane aktive.) Sic e tha dhe helene, ilacet qe perdoren jane ato qe suppress (e zvogelojne) fazen 3 dhe 4 te NREM (si psh. Benzodiazepines). Nuk jane ilace shume te mira sepse krijojne dependence, prandaj rekomandohen vec ne raste kur somnabulizmi eshte problematik.

Para disa vitesh, nje burre vrau te shoqen me thike ne pishine, ia fshehu trupin, e fshehu thiken dhe mbrojtja e tij ishte qe vuante nga somnambulismi. U intervistua nga disa mjeke ligjore dhe nuk fitoi. Mjeket thone qe njerezit qe kane kete semundje nuk jane agresive...zakonisht ato ecin, bejne ndonje veprim rutine...psh, palosin rroba a ku di une, por jo te vrasin dike dhe te fshehin mjetet. Nje veprim i tille kerkon active involvement nga truri.

----------


## Medina_H1

Kur personi ngritet natën ai është në gjendje të kryej punë të ndryshme me një përsosshmëri të madhe.Por ai mund të bëjë edhe dëme të ndryshme sepse ai mund edhe të vras njeriun tjetër sepse gjatë asaj kohe ai nuk ka shum kontroll mbi vehten (për të mos thënë ska fare kontroll).Ai pasi të zgjohet ka amnezi totale (harres totale),nuk mban mend asgjë.

sipas një mendimi (nuk e di nëse është vërtetuar) Somnambulizmi nuk shfaqet tek ata pesona që vuajn nga sëmundja e epilepsis.

----------


## Medina_H1

Nëse ka mundësi të më ndihmoj dikush, sepse gjatë një leximi kam hasur në dy shprehje:
KONVULSION dhe PARAKSIZMA KLINIKE.

nese mundeni të mi sqaroni pak.

----------


## J@mes

> Nëse ka mundësi të më ndihmoj dikush, sepse gjatë një leximi kam hasur në dy shprehje:
> KONVULSION dhe PARAKSIZMA KLINIKE.
> 
> nese mundeni të mi sqaroni pak.


*KONVULSION*: eshte nje kontraktim violent, jo i vullnetshem i muskulatures qe manifestohet ne menyre episodike dhe te paparashikueshme. 
Kontraktimi, sipas rastit, mund te lokalizohet ne nje pjese te trupit, ne gjysmen e tij ose mund te preke te gjithe muskulaturen e trupit sikunder ndodh ne krizat epileptike.
Konvulsioni mund te jete _Tonik(i theksuar)_ kur kontraktimet muskulare paraqiten per disa sekonda. _Klonike_, kur kemi alternime ne menyre ritmike, ngurtesim, kontraktim te muskulatures dhe relaksim. _Tonik-klonik_, kur kemi nje nderthurje te konvulsioneve tonike dhe klonike.

Konvulsionet mund te jene me natyre organike (e shpeshte tek femijet) si rezultat i demtimeve celebrale, infeksioneve apo intoksikimeve, me origjine psikogjene si tek histeria ose mund te provokohen artificialisht nepermjet ilaçeve specifike apo elektroshokut.

Persa i perket paraksizmes klinike eshte term mjekesor per te cilin nuk kam njohuri. Mund te kete lidhje me problemet me gastritin, por nuk jam i sigurt.

----------


## Medina_H1

> *KONVULSION*: eshte nje kontraktim violent, jo i vullnetshem i muskulatures qe manifestohet ne menyre episodike dhe te paparashikueshme. 
> Kontraktimi, sipas rastit, mund te lokalizohet ne nje pjese te trupit, ne gjysmen e tij ose mund te preke te gjithe muskulaturen e trupit sikunder ndodh ne krizat epileptike.
> Konvulsioni mund te jete _Tonik(i theksuar)_ kur kontraktimet muskulare paraqiten per disa sekonda. _Klonike_, kur kemi alternime ne menyre ritmike, ngurtesim, kontraktim te muskulatures dhe relaksim. _Tonik-klonik_, kur kemi nje nderthurje te konvulsioneve tonike dhe klonike.
> 
> Konvulsionet mund te jene me natyre organike (e shpeshte tek femijet) si rezultat i demtimeve celebrale, infeksioneve apo intoksikimeve, me origjine psikogjene si tek histeria ose mund te provokohen artificialisht nepermjet ilaçeve specifike apo elektroshokut.
> 
> Persa i perket paraksizmes klinike eshte term mjekesor per te cilin nuk kam njohuri. Mund te kete lidhje me problemet me gastritin, por nuk jam i sigurt.





Faleminderit shumë se vërtetë nuk e kisha as iden më të vogël se qka mund të jen këto terme.
Shumë Faleminderit, shumë faleminderit...

----------


## Klevi

Me sa di un nuk esht arrit akoma nje konluzion i fundit per sonambulet dhe keto jan teori por jo te gjitha jan te sakta  :shkelje syri: 
Sa per punen e ekulibrit te garantoj qe jan shm te ekulibruar pasi me ka qelluar personalisht te flej me sonambul .
Gjithese truri arrin nje stad te aferm me ate te hipnozes  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## che_guevara86

Une kam pare nje dokumentar qe trajtonte kete teme dhe sa eshte folur me siper eshte e vertete se tipa nese i shqeteson shume gjate kesaj faze arrijne edhe te vrasin njerez dhe kjo kishte ndodhur me nje burre ne amerike qe kishte vrare gruan e vet por nuk e besonte kete gje ndersa ajo e kishte shqetesuar dhe ai ishte duke rregulluar nje tub te pishines.
Trurin e kane te zgjuar dhe cdo gje e bejne si njerzit normale gjate kesaj faze dhe ai dokumentari thoshte qe kane nje fuqi te jashtezakonshme dhe nuk ndjejne dhembje dmth nervat thuajse nuk punojne fare .
Nuk ka sherim per keta , gjithsesi dokumentari thoshte se nuk duhet qe ti shqetesosh apo ti zgjosh ne menyre te forte sepse ka shume mundesi qe behen shume te dhunshem dhe nuk jan koshient per asgje .

----------

